# Can you use DTG on Nylon Jackets?



## a1graphics (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi, can you use DTG for nylon Jackets?


----------



## Hansca (Feb 5, 2007)

I have not been able to print on nylon. The ink will not adhere correctly and simply peels off. best is to stick with as high a cotton content as possible as the ink are waterbased and soak into cotton.


----------



## moxiesparadox (Apr 4, 2007)

We print on nylon bags with DTG. Beach shops buy our nylon beach bags with a thick interior lining.

I use the Non-textile pretreat and seal with the post-treatment (My machine does not have white ink..). There is not the shiny finish I thought there would be. We've tried to wash it off and have been unable and no customer complaints at all.

Going to try jackets also to se if the same process works.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Glad to hear that works. Keep us updated on the jackets.


----------



## a1graphics (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for the information, please keep me posted if you try jackets. May I ask what machine you use?


----------



## moxiesparadox (Apr 4, 2007)

I use the DTG Kiosk.


----------

